# ASA Rule Changes



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Saw where the rules for 2012 were done and the club packets were headed out. Couldn't find out more cause I can't seem to access the web site. No real idea on what the rule changes might be though.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Woman Pro not shoot the course the Men Pro will be shooting the next day is what I heard but cant say for sure!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Woman Pro not shoot the course the Men Pro will be shooting the next day is what I heard but cant say for sure!


WHAT???? Where would that matter??? The stakes are ALL moved on the pro ranges they are not the same place from one day to the next


----------



## noneck49'er (May 12, 2006)

OK not any courese that i have shotthey move them anofe that it would matter still same course.


bhtr3d said:


> WHAT???? Where would that matter??? The stakes are ALL moved on the pro ranges they are not the same place from one day to the next


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I skimmed over them on Asa site. Didn't notice any changes.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Rule changes: The east / west thing eliminated
For the amateur classes. You will now need to shoot 4 Pro/Am events. ( your top 4 scores) and the Classic will decide the SOY

New classes; Woman's Open B - 40yrds 20target unknown / 20 target known
Young Adult Pins 40 yrds 20target unknown / 20 target known

The X-bow and Crossbow classes....are now just 1 class: Crossbow with 330fps rule


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I got a copy and it looks like the 14 ring is gone in a couple classes I never knew didn't have it before such as novice and all the kids classes including youth. The cell phone rule was clarified a bit. The one arrow per target and shooting the wrong target is clarified. Nothing huge.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait for Floriday.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Can't wait for Floriday.


sage i dont know about floriday but thank god its friday.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> sage i dont know about floriday but thank god its friday.


Man, I'm running on about 30 minutes sleep last night, I was lucky to type as plain as I did. lain:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Changes to the “Shooter of the Year” for Semi-Pro and Amateur classes: In 2012 all classes (except the three Pro Classes, Bow Novice and Open C) are now eligible to compete for Shooter of the Year by taking their top four Pro/Am event scores, plus the Classic. The Pro Classes will continue with the best of five, plus the Classic to determine Shooter of the Year. 

Class Changes: For 2012 we will be adding a new Women’s Open B Class (half known / half unknown) and a Young Adult Pins Class. We will also consolidate the Crossbow and Manufacturers XBow classes into one Crossbow Class. 

Known and Unknown Classes for 2012: We will continue to offer the known distance component in many of our classes with all unknown rounds continuing to use the low 12-ring. 
• All Known: Known 50, Known 45, Women’s Known 40, Bow Novice, Women’s Bowhunter, Young Adult Pins, Youth Pins, and Junior Eagle. 
• Combination Known and Unknown: Women’s Open B, Youth Boys & Girls, Young Adult, Senior Women’s, Hunter, Open C, Open B, Senior Eagle and Eagle.
• All Unknown: Women’s Open, Senior Masters, Super Senior, Senior Open, Limited, Unlimited, Open A, Semi-Pro, Traditional, all Eagle Classes, and all Pro classes. 

14-Ring Scoring in 2012: In addition to the Pro Classes, all eagle and 30-yard classes including the Bow Novice, Young Adult Pins, Women’s Hunter, Youth Boys and Youth Girls will not be scoring the 14-Ring in competition this year.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

This will be my first year shooting ASA Pro-Am...Do I understand that I will be shooting at "low" 12's and 14 rings in the Unlimited class
or Open A?? Unmarked yards...45 max...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes on both.....

BUT....just so you know...... if you shoot either one of those classes......be prepared to possibly shoot out to 50 yrds....as you share the same range as the Semi Pro class


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Changes to the “Shooter of the Year” for Semi-Pro and Amateur classes: In 2012 all classes (except the three Pro Classes, Bow Novice and Open C) are now eligible to compete for Shooter of the Year by taking their top four Pro/Am event scores, plus the Classic. The Pro Classes will continue with the best of five, plus the Classic to determine Shooter of the Year.
> 
> Class Changes: For 2012 we will be adding a new Women’s Open B Class (half known / half unknown) and a Young Adult Pins Class. We will also consolidate the Crossbow and Manufacturers XBow classes into one Crossbow Class.
> 
> ...


You have Eagle in both the half known and half unknown and also in the all unknown. Which one is it? My son shoots Eagle that is why I would like to know.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Eagle classes are all unknown...they only shoot 20 targets.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Eagle classes are all unknown...they only shoot 20 targets.


That is what I thought but I saw where Mike @ ASA had the same thing down where Eagle falls in to both section!!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The packets were sent out to the printer, not to us. Just got a email from Jenny.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Will open B shoot low 12's on both days or will it be high 12's on the second day.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> That is what I thought but I saw where Mike @ ASA had the same thing down where Eagle falls in to both section!!!!!


I just saw where Dee, stated that the sr eagle and eagle class will do a 50/50 split 10 targerts unknown / 10 targets known. 


For open B..... They shoot 20 unknown lower 12......20 known upper 12


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks bhtr3d,


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> I just saw where Dee, stated that the sr eagle and eagle class will do a 50/50 split 10 targerts unknown / 10 targets known.
> 
> 
> For open B..... They shoot 20 unknown lower 12......20 known upper 12


Yeah I saw where it had been changed over on the ASA site.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

why dont they leave B all unknown and low 12 both days they already have C and 2 known classes?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3Dblackncamo said:


> why dont they leave B all unknown and low 12 both days they already have C and 2 known classes?


Because that is open A


----------



## Geewhiz (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm 57 years young. Can I shoot in the Young Adult Class?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

not the question I asked A shoots a 50 yrd range, still there are 2 known classes with c making 3, makes no sense to me, I say make B all unknown and the reason its not is because the dont want to make a target to hold up to shooting all low 12, if it were 45 yrds in A the why not have seniors shoot that range??


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Easiest fix would be if Mike would just say oops! we had a typo on Open A and they are a 50 yard class not a 45.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

So am I reading this right? To compete for shooter of the year you have to shoot 4 pro-ams and the Classic for a total of 5 events or is it a minimum of 3 events plus the Classic for a total of 4 events? I'm not sure that part is totally clear.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Bubba Dean said:


> Easiest fix would be if Mike would just say oops! we had a typo on Open A and they are a 50 yard class not a 45.


Agreed:thumbs_up


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bustn'nocks said:


> So am I reading this right? To compete for shooter of the year you have to shoot 4 pro-ams and the Classic for a total of 5 events or is it a minimum of 3 events plus the Classic for a total of 4 events? I'm not sure that part is totally clear.



It's your top 4 shoots and the Classic. You can shoot all of them but your top 4 Pro/Ams along with the Classic ; is what will be the desciding factor.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> It's your top 4 shoots and the Classic. You can shoot all of them but your top 4 Pro/Ams along with the Classic ; is what will be the desciding factor.


So the ASA is going to make it more difficult, expensive and time consuming for amature classes to compete for shooter of the year. Brilliant move to help build participation in the sport.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well actually when the numbers were looked at.... Those that were shooting for SOY in just about every class....... I believe shoot more then 4 shoots


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well actually when the numbers were looked at.... Those that were shooting for SOY in just about every class....... I believe shoot more then 4 shoots .... If you want something... You should actually earn it..... In my personal opinion. 

Shoot maybe you should try to get Florida SOY .....It's usually a great prize. From what I have seen and heard.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

bustn'nocks said:


> So the ASA is going to make it more difficult, expensive and time consuming for amature classes to compete for shooter of the year. Brilliant move to help build participation in the sport.



In 2010 it was top 5 scores + the Classic .... What are you complaining about? Now its only the top 4 + the Classic. oh yeah, and now the classic is Centrally located in Culman, al. Ya hoo!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

allxs said:


> In 2010 it was top 5 scores + the Classic .... What are you complaining about? Now its only the top 4 + the Classic. oh yeah, and now the classic is Centrally located in Culman, al. Ya hoo!


Last year the SOY was split between east and west. If I remember correctly you only had to shoot Gainesville, Augusta, and Kentucky then the classic for the east. This year it looks like you have to shoot an additional event. The complaint (really just a dissapointment more than anything) is having to take even more time and money to sink into SOY.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Well actually when the numbers were looked at.... Those that were shooting for SOY in just about every class....... I believe shoot more then 4 shoots .... If you want something... You should actually earn it..... In my personal opinion.
> 
> Shoot maybe you should try to get Florida SOY .....It's usually a great prize. From what I have seen and heard.


So what you are saying is that the people in the amature classes last year didn't earn SOY? I think they all earned it even if it was with one fewer event. 

As far as Florida SOY, I'm still thinking about it. I'm just not a fan of how they set up the qualifiers. Who knows.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bustn'nocks said:


> So what you are saying is that the people in the amature classes last year didn't earn SOY? I think they all earned it even if it was with one fewer event.
> 
> As far as Florida SOY, I'm still thinking about it. I'm just not a fan of how they set up the qualifiers. Who knows.


Well, the facts and numbers show everything. The east / west thing was a nice idea......But the truth was the core number of the shooters shot more then 3 of the Pro/Ams. 


How they set the qualifers???? You do know that's the clubs are how/where the qualifiers are set .... But,,,, there are some new things for 2012 in Florida....


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, the facts and numbers show everything. The east / west thing was a nice idea......But the truth was the core number of the shooters shot more then 3 of the Pro/Ams.
> 
> 
> How they set the qualifers???? You do know that's the clubs are how/where the qualifiers are set .... But,,,, there are some new things for 2012 in Florida....


That's fine if the "core" number of shooters shot more than 3 events, but my point still stands that increasing the number of required shoots will not do anything to drive up participation in the amature classes. It is what it is and there is nothing I can do about it. It's just dissapointing. 

As far as the qualifiers, the clubs certainly did not determine how the qualifiers are run. Last year, our club set up for a 20 target qualifier and 15 minutes before we started, some one threw a b&$%! fit about only having 20 targets and not a 30 target course. So what happens? We are told we have to change everything at the last minute and turn what would have been a fun shoot/qualifier into a 6 and a half hour shoot. People were walking the course looking like they just got their butt kicked because our club was forced at literally the last minute to change everything. If it really was up to the clubs, I would be fine with it, but that just wasn't the case last year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bustn'nocks said:


> That's fine if the "core" number of shooters shot more than 3 events, but my point still stands that increasing the number of required shoots will not do anything to drive up participation in the amature classes. It is what it is and there is nothing I can do about it. It's just dissapointing.
> 
> As far as the qualifiers, the clubs certainly did not determine how the qualifiers are run. Last year, our club set up for a 20 target qualifier and 15 minutes before we started, some one threw a b&$%! fit about only having 20 targets and not a 30 target course. So what happens? We are told we have to change everything at the last minute and turn what would have been a fun shoot/qualifier into a 6 and a half hour shoot. People were walking the course looking like they just got their butt kicked because our club was forced at literally the last minute to change everything. If it really was up to the clubs, I would be fine with it, but that just wasn't the case last year.




Well, last year is behind us. This year it doesn't matter how many targets your club wishes to shoot. We, are doing a point slide scale as like nascar... 1st places is 50points plus 1 for the winner.... 2nd is 49 / 3rd 48 and down . 
Have to shoot 3 shoots.... to be considered..... those 3shoot points carry with you and are added to your STATE shoot total....to crown the state soy.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

For the 2011 shooter of the year you had to shoot the 3 east shoots to be in contention for the East Shooter of the year.
You then had to shoot the 3 West shoots to be in contention for the West Shooter of the year.
For the over all Shooter of the year you had to Shoot 5 of the 6 Pro Ams and the Classic to be in contention for the overall SOY


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Archerbruce said:


> For the 2011 shooter of the year you had to shoot the 3 east shoots to be in contention for the East Shooter of the year.
> You then had to shoot the 3 West shoots to be in contention for the West Shooter of the year.
> For the over all Shooter of the year you had to Shoot 5 of the 6 Pro Ams and the Classic to be in contention for the overall SOY


you only had to shoot the east or west not both, so 3 shoots plus classic for soy


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, last year is behind us. This year it doesn't matter how many targets your club wishes to shoot. We, are doing a point slide scale as like nascar... 1st places is 50points plus 1 for the winner.... 2nd is 49 / 3rd 48 and down .
> Have to shoot 3 shoots.... to be considered..... those 3shoot points carry with you and are added to your STATE shoot total....to crown the state soy.


If that's the case, good job for fixing what was a bad system. Totally changes my perspective on the state level shoots.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I still think we need more classes so everyone can be a winner <-------insert sarcasm

I loved the days when there was 1 amatuer class and a hunter class and you had to compete against 300 other shooters in each class. you had to register early to get the good shoot times. There were also always 100-125 pros shooting as well as that many semi pros. That in my opinion is what Nationals should be like but instead we (amatuers) are travelling 500-1000 miles per shoot and spending tons of money to shoot what is basically a big local shoot. Sorry Im off my high horse now


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

drtnshtr said:


> I still think we need more classes so everyone can be a winner <-------insert sarcasm
> 
> I loved the days when there was 1 amatuer class and a hunter class and you had to compete against 300 other shooters in each class. you had to register early to get the good shoot times. There were also always 100-125 pros shooting as well as that many semi pros. That in my opinion is what Nationals should be like but instead we (amatuers) are travelling 500-1000 miles per shoot and spending tons of money to shoot what is basically a big local shoot. Sorry Im off my high horse now


How many pro ams you won?
DB


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

I too think there are too many classes. Maybe combine Open C and Open B and maybe not so many other classes as well. Get more people in the classes so that there is a bigger reward for winning...
There was more participation back when there were fewer classes, but there were bigger payouts. One of the core attractions to get a sport to gain public attention is paying $$$.(That's just the way of the world now.) If you get the public's attention then sponsers will want to take part and more $$ will come in to pay larger purses. It all works together in a cycle. 

By the way ASA runs a great shoot. I just wish the participation could be bigger to gain more notariety. But with the cost of everything now days that makes it tough to go anymore. Self included.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

nchunter said:


> I too think there are too many classes. Maybe combine Open C and Open B and maybe not so many other classes as well. Get more people in the classes so that there is a bigger reward for winning...
> There was more participation back when there were fewer classes, but there were bigger payouts. QUOTE]
> 
> Again, with the "too many classes." Where does this come from? The ASA started out with X number of classes and expanded only due to participation. The ASA only has 26 or 27 classes compared to the NFAA with 75.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> How many pro ams you won?
> DB


Not sure what that has to do with the fun being taken out of spending my hard earned money to go to these shoots but I have done quite well over the years thank you!


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Will open B shoot low 12's on both days or will it be high 12's on the second day.


The top 12 is used when shooting the known 20.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

nchunter said:


> I too think there are too many classes. Maybe combine Open C and Open B and maybe not so many other classes as well. Get more people in the classes so that there is a bigger reward for winning...
> There was more participation back when there were fewer classes, but there were bigger payouts. One of the core attractions to get a sport to gain public attention is paying $$$.(That's just the way of the world now.) If you get the public's attention then sponsers will want to take part and more $$ will come in to pay larger purses. It all works together in a cycle.
> 
> By the way ASA runs a great shoot. I just wish the participation could be bigger to gain more notariety. But with the cost of everything now days that makes it tough to go anymore. Self included.


In my opinion the ASA is great because the Open classes are split up according to shooter ability. You also dont have the sandbagging because of the move up rules. Don't even get me started about it being almost impossible to pencil push.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

nchunter said:


> I too think there are too many classes. Maybe combine Open C and Open B and maybe not so many other classes as well. Get more people in the classes so that there is a bigger reward for winning...
> There was more participation back when there were fewer classes, but there were bigger payouts. One of the core attractions to get a sport to gain public attention is paying $$$.(That's just the way of the world now.) If you get the public's attention then sponsers will want to take part and more $$ will come in to pay larger purses. It all works together in a cycle.
> 
> By the way ASA runs a great shoot. I just wish the participation could be bigger to gain more notariety. But with the cost of everything now days that makes it tough to go anymore. Self included.


I understand why you think your theory is correct. But if it was shooters would no longer shoot IBO and ASA shooter numbers would greatly increase just because the ASA pays higher amounts than the IBO. Based on the same numbers of shooters in a class. If you finish in the top 20 at asa you get paid. You can't say that about IBO.


----------

